# Game 22: Timberwolves @ Heat (12/18 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 18, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Wolves have won 4 straight. They play in Orlando tonight, so we'll again be playing a team on the 2nd night of a back to back.

Kevin Love is gonna give it a go tonight in Orlando so it looks like he'll play against us as well. 

Meanwhile, Ricky Rubio is back, but they're taking it slow with him and wont allow him to play on the 2nd night of back to backs yet.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Don't know whats going to happen. Should be a blow out though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BLACK ON WHITE

I don't know how you walk into any game thinking it's going to be a blowout after what we've seen.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> BLACK ON WHITE
> 
> I don't know how you walk into any game thinking it's going to be a blowout after what we've seen.


Wizards. But Love and rubio are back so nvm.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They're a pale bunch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Wizards.


Are you forgetting that they smoked us in Washington without John Wall?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Small sample size, but looking at those lineup pictures, it looks like black people are way friendlier than white people.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

^ LOL. Yeah AK47 is probably the most disturbing to look at in the NBA. not the ugliest but def the scariest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ridnour doesn't look unlike a serial killer himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shved looks like a Lesbian with a drawn on mustache.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ORL beat MIN tonight 102-93 with Love and Rubio playing. No Rubio tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The T-Wolves are so white, they thought The Fresh Prince was a show about the birth of a king.



> @*JerryZgoda*  Orlando doctors were consulting with Pekovic in the training room after the game about what the team called a sore back.


He'll be a nuisance if he can go tomorrow. He has the type of muscle to give Bosh hell.

Since I broke the "Who will kill us?" seal, I'll also mention Shved will hit at least 4 3's tomorrow night. Barea will have several drive and dishes for 3's. Love will grab 15+ boards. AK47 will be super annoying. Ridnour, too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pek is gonna be friggin annoying.

As for 'random scrub who goes off on us' - i'm gonna go with Barea. Hate that little midget so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Cole can continue his great defensive play against the quicker PG's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Wade says the Heat don't have anyone to match up with J.J. Barea's size "unless we go into the video equipment room."


:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Them some handsome white wolves, no ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Jerry Zgoda ‏@JerryZgoda
> Pekovic will play tonight with that sore back


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CBTrey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice postup Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick lefty hook in the post by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting outrebounded 10-2. 

10 of the 14 T-Wolves points are 2nd chance points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is killing it in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant grab rebounds.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This game needs a healthy dose of JO-EL.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem keeps biting on those Love pumpfakes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're getting killed by hustle points.

What's with UD and jumping early while guarding the post lately? It's getting him nothing but fouls and points for the opposing big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray :nonono: stop that bullshit. You're 37.

4-point swing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love doesn't get offensive board. Refs assume he's fouled. Flopping helped.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron mostly doesn't want to drive this season.

I knew AK would be annoying. 11 points already.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Ray :nonono: stop that bullshit. You're 37.
> 
> 4-point swing.


Ray needs some TRT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-21 after 1

18-3 rebounding advantage by the T-Wolves.

Spo's answer was too go smaller :laugh:. Though we have no other choice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now we're giving up everything. That's indicative of a horrible defense. Getting awful shots for ourselves, too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good D by Cole on Barea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We grabbed a defensive rebound


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole swallowing up Barrea. He continues to be one of the few bright spots this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole has woken up on D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NICE D COLE.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barea got away with at least one blatant offensive foul. Next possession he runs into Bosh and draws a foul. Middle fingers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

need him and Ray to get it going again from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not good minutes by Ray. Might not be a good night for him against this matchup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cunningham you stupid jackass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not good minutes by Ray. Might not be a good night for him against this matchup.


Dual-PG lineups don't work with him unless he's playing the 3rd guard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love under the basket without an offensive board = loose ball foul. It's an auto-whistle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh bites on pumpfakes way too easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Sun sports. They ****ed up again. This time missing a Wade block on Love.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW. What a bailout for Shved. He was behind the backboard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sun Sports botches another highlight. At least it wasn't a Jason Jackson sideline report...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OH MY GOD THESE FOULS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

Did UD just mouth "I'll **** you up boy!"? He looked mad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^I assumed he was talking to a ref. Couldn't read his lips, though. If that's what he was saying, it wasn't to a ref.

Wade is jizzing. Just jizzing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

Wade is killing Shved.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's almost like the color white is to Wade what red is to bulls. Whether it's blocking white 7 footers or backing down white defenders he punishes them *******.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Michael Wallace says UD is barking back and forth with Love from the bench. There you go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is an animal. When he gets Barea straight up, he locks him down.

We probably win a ring in '10-11 if we had Cole that season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Michael Wallace says UD is barking back and forth with Love from the bench. There you go.


Thought so. UD looked pissed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please explain why we have like 9 rebounds....WTF is going on out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Please explain why we have like 9 rebounds....WTF is going on out there


Look at the brightside. With 6 rebounds so far in the 2nd, we've doubled out rebound total.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Please explain why we have like 9 rebounds....WTF is going on out there


Look at the brightside. With 6 rebounds so far in the 2nd, we've doubled out rebound total from the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Great D possession. Started with a solid press that ****ed them up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ridnour has hit the most annoying floaters on us forever. Remember that one in Seattle that went 40 feet up in the air and swished in when he started the game 6-6?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers already making us miss Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Wario.

Gimme Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4 Heats around the rim and we still don't get the defensive board. :nonono:

That's this game so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WHOA! I thought Wade should've shot that and passed too late.

Good job W-...MARIO!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WARDEN


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Carried these fools on my back," thought Chalmers as he coolly sank the three to close the half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's a me! MAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDRIO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My Love prediction was 15+ rebounds. He had 15 last night in Orlando. Tonight's first half? 14.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Wario/Mario

Great all around play by Wade. Great all around half by Wade/

52-49 at the half

If we could just grab defensive rebounds we'll be alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> "Carried these fools on my back," thought Chalmers as he coolly sank the three to close the half.


:laugh: I had a similar thought. Mine was "Finally y'all passed me the ball!"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> "Carried these fools on my back," thought Chalmers as he coolly sank the three to close the half.


"If I got more touches I'd be Steve Nash meets Chris Paul meets John Stockton meets Magic Johnson meets Oscar Robertson, with a little bit of MJ."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is so good in the post when he plays straight up. His touch will come and go, I guess, but I can't do with the flailing for contact. Great to see him play like this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure how we are winning with 11 rebounds to 28. But ill take it.

Riles - we need a legit rebounder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to see we fixed our boarding problem...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is so passive tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario's back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits the 3. Wario commits the turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where art thou Lebreezy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick reverse off the alley for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick bounce pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow CB!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat passing artistry by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus. Can't grab defensive boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Lebron, thats tough.

Getting it goin now though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL, our rebounding is comical right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Ridnour...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lethreezy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, that 3 by Rio was half down. Could've gone without the 'Bron heat check, but, he's the man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Know who we're missing.

Earl 'The Red' Barron has 12 boards and 3 blocks tonight....and is 0-8 from the floor


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will Cole ever learn he's not Superman?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel doesn't understand physics when the ball is involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel, kick it out. Please.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Barea gets foul calls he doesn't deserve because he's small. If he was taller those would be no calls or offensive fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. In and out from 3 again.

80-72 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Joel, what were you thinking.

Barea with the flop. God I hate him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought LBJs 20pt streak might be in jeaporady tonight, but looks like he should make it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray fails


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaaane 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MAN-BEAR-PIG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That should be a tech on Barea. Won't get it, right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, Barea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just heard Battier drop an f-bomb! :eek8:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEShane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

Finally, Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2LBJ

What a pass by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLYING DEATH MACINE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaaay3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We be sprayin'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Raining 3's! Feel like im watching the Knicks against us right now.

Wow, what a quick 8-0 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RAY2LBJ!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BATTIER 333!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats some electrifying basketball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our team has 13 blocks tonight. And 20 rebounds.

What.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with a UD-like airball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Norris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH, Joel got a piece!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: Norris2...JOEL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still dont know how Joel caught that pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo has ridden this lineup the entire quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Wolves are shooting 43% from the field. Imagine what they'd be shooting if they didnt have all those easy 2nd chance points?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: so awkward


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell Ray/Joel. What was that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bookend to bookend defensive rebounding hell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are the worst at playing with leads, ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Lou :laugh:

That might have been worse than Cole's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was wrong about Shved. Aside from passing he's been shvit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder when the national public and media are going to pick up on the story of how few fouls LeBron commits. It's really one of the most incredible areas of his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train and1!

There's the dagger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sticking to this lineup made this much more difficult at the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How long did Wade sit at the end?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was sick by Cole Train.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-92

Got destroyed on the glass, but our D was great throughout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> How long did Wade sit at the end?


He sat with 1:42 left in the 3rd and didnt have to play again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love with 4 2nd half rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Per @bball_ref, teams are 106-3 since 1985-86 when they have a +28 rebounding margin like MIN did. MIN lost by 11.


Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

106-3.

Yikes. Talk about a bullet dodged!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has become the 1st player since Karl Malone in 1989, to score 20 or more points in their teams 1st 22 games of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Joel could rebound, we'd be set.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regarding the rbd diff, a few people were tweeting at the half that it's an over-rated stat. The correlation is due to the fact that usually the team doing the rebounding is making the other team miss. We were making them miss, but couldn't grab the defensive boards. The forced TO's also helped offset their boarding.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron has become the 1st player since Karl Malone in 1989, to score 20 or more points in their teams 1st 22 games of the season.


Whoa. Didn't know that was coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Thursday's game is TNT only which means a whole lot of Wade/Barkley talk. Hopefully Wade has a big game.

Anyway, Wade's now at 19.7ppg on 51% shooting on the season


Wade's December numbers: 

8 games/31mpg
21.8ppg on 58% (3-7 from 3) 
4apg 
3rpg 
1.3spg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Cole: "My friends told me back home that the Heat got me for Barea."


Smart friends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it was Tim Reynolds who tweeted during the game he got here a year too late. The thing is, yes his speed/athleticism helps, but he makes it look so easy the way he stays in front of his man. I wish Wario could pick that up. It's more mental than physical.



> @*tomhaberstroh*: LeBron rode home from the Wizards game Saturday on his bike. "I've got lights on my bike. I'm dead-a** serious."


:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Feel sorry for his crew who probably have to bike right with him :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^No doubt they're strapped. At least one of them is. Shit, riding through downtown Miami on a bicycle?

Every time I see my av






runs through my head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*christomasson*  LeBron James said he's biked to 3 games this season D-Wade said he's been worried about LeBron biking home in dark, but LeBron shrugs off


Wade should ride behind him in his Porsche...just to be safe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Your avi was hilarious at 1st, but now its disturbing :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's been staring way too long.



> @*CoupNBA*  The Heat are 3-0 this season when being out rebounded by 10 or more boards.


No rebounds. No...problem?

Now I'm getting worried some goons are going to get wind of this and wait for LeBron after every game until he bikes home again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> He's been staring way too long.


More about the chick in the avi uke:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

> Mark Morrison's first official recording was the 1993 vinyl release, Where Is Our Love, pressed on his own private *Joe'Mel* label.


We're in the matrix.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just goes to show you high a regard Joel is held in the wider community, being able to pick up chicks like that....:joel:

About as good at getting women as he is at catching passes :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, I'd think even Doc could do better than that. Maybe he was wearing the rum goggles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron hasn't committed a foul in 11 days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching this game over on NBATV, it seems like Bosh is in some sort of mental malaise. Ever since the game in Washington I've been noticing his positioning being off defensively and on the boards. Still early in this game, but I've seen him stand next to Love a couple times without even considering boxing him out.

Crazy that he and UD went the whole game without a defensive board. Our PF/C. That duo has never been able to rebound together for some reason.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No rebound for an entire game? For a double double machine in UD and Bosh who averaged 20-10 as a franchise player?

Wtf.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoops, bad stat from whomever I got that from. First, what I said was defensive rebounds. UD had no rebounds at all in his 18 minutes. Turns out Bosh had 1 defensive rebound, to go along with 2 offensive boards in 27 minutes. Throw in Joel who also had only 1 (his only rebound in his 20 minutes), and that's pretty paltry board work from our bigs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier picked up the slack and had 5 defensive rebounds. 

Bosh and UD should be embarrassed when they look at that boxscore :jr:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That's disgusting. I know that they went up against rebound super machine Love and I think Pekovic is not bad either but that is no excuse to have 1 defensive rebound unless the opponents shot like 60% (Which in that case, the D is a huge problem).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Barea is killing OKC in the 4th and it looks like the Thunder are gonna lose to Minnesota. Really makes blowing them out look a lot better and makes the job Cole did that much more impressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Barea was complimentary of Norris after the game:

“I give Norris Cole all the credit. I like his game. He’s a tough kid,” Minnesota guard J.J Barea said. “He’s a little younger and quicker at the point, he’s also a little bit smarter. I think Spoelstra is doing a good job of putting Mario Chalmers and Norris Cole in good situations.”


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Younger, quicker, and smarter than who? Mario?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I think he's referring Mario


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love Rio, but yeah... fearless, clutch, ice veins, yeah... smart... heh.


----------

